# archery



## 810don810 (Apr 11, 2009)

does any shoot target archery


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Half the people on here!! And welcome to AT!!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

I do and welcome to AT!!!:shade:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

u name it i shoot it


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

You bet!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Sure do =]
Since hunting is illegal in the UK i dont have many other options.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

*i do*

i sure do its the only thing i do.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

yes sir


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i shoot it. welcome to at


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Yup! I do


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

heck ya if there is a spot its going to die. i do 3d and indoor.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i shoot target, but i do it the old fashioned way: without training wheels!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That's just about all I shoot. Yay for Vegas Face, and welcome to AT!


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dude i shoot 3d so much all my weekends are full of archery. Welcome!


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

yup.i do


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> u name it i shoot it


yah, i shoot up a milk jug to pieces......
i shoot almost anything.
if ur looking for a target make sure it can stop ur arrows....


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

i do


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I wish I did, it sounds like fun and could make a lot of new friends. Unless you count shoot at the target in the back yard target shooting, then yes!


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

yup


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

:welcomesign::welcome:I shoot 3D and bowhunt...


----------

